
Quick Ways to Make Your Google Ads Stand Out from the Competition - ashley_l
https://medium.com/unbounce-marketing/quick-ways-to-make-your-google-ads-stand-out-from-the-competition-528c8163a257
======
masonic
This is the third copy (spanning multiple sites) of this that this submitter
has submitted today.

The same pattern holds for all submissions:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=ashley_l](https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=ashley_l)

